# new plans



## carolina new be (Mar 16, 2010)

hello i am new to this site .

i wanted to ask members on here especially the ones who are interested in meteorology if they would like the plans to build there own cotton region shelter / stevenson screen. its the little white box with slats in its side where weather instruments are kept out of the rain and direct sunlight.

if anyone is interested email me and i will post or email them to you.

[email protected] dot com

thanks


----------

